# Sable 10 week old puppy



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Just thought i'd share some pictures of my beautiful boy Maverick. He is 10 weeks old, I got him when he was 9 weeks. Little over a week ago now as I have just suffered the loss of my 2 year old white shepherd a little over 3 weeks ago I didn't think at the time I'd ever get another dog again but when I seen Maverick I just knew he belonged with me and our families 2 remaining dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How cute-looks like he's fitting right in-Sorry about your white shep


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you! Yeah he fits in just like a glove!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What a cutie he is, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a cutie pie!!!!!! he looks like a stuffed animal in that 1st picture  Beautiful puppy, congratulations.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh (Mar 9, 2012)

awww!! such a cutie! i miss mine being small!


----------



## Vettahof (Oct 17, 2012)

very cute! love the white toes!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like he has plenty of friends to keep up with him!


----------

